# What the hell has the United States done?



## Davey Jones (Jun 22, 2014)

And doing very little about it.

Newspapers headlines.


*WORD-OF-MOUTH EXODUS TO USA...**
CENTRAL AMERICAN MEDIA SCRAMBLE
Honduran President: Illegals come in search of amnesty... 
White House Admits 'Rumors' Motivating Crossings...
Migrants amassing at Rio Grande's edge...
Thousands stuck in Mexican stash houses...
Feds looking to shelter in New York...
CHICAGO: In A Former Monastery?!
Biden Hints Some May Get Citizenship...
Hundreds of Infants, Toddlers Under 2 Years Old Apprehended...
Cartels Use Influx as Cover...




*


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's more: unbelieveable...

Vice President Joe Biden inadvertently offered U.S. citizenship to thousands, or even tens of thousands, of illegal immigrants from Central America — even though he was trying to persuade them to not cross the border.
“We’re going to hold hearings with our judges consistent with international law and American law, and we’re going to send the vast majority of you back,” he said during a June 20 press press conference in Guatemala.
But “vast majority” is not “all.” So Biden’s statement says the U.S. will award the Grand Prize in human life — ‘U.S. citizenship for you and all your descendants’ — to the illegal immigrants who are not among the “vast majority” who are sent home.


Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2014/06/21/b...-illegals-will-get-citizenship/#ixzz35NQjYCOT​


----------



## Misty (Jun 22, 2014)

This is so unfair to those who have taken all the steps to become legal citizens. Criminal illegals have also been freed here, after the requirements have been downgraded.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2014)

Sheesh !   That's all we need; MORE people living off our tax money.

 Biden should weigh his words more carefully.


----------



## oneworld2020 (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't forget, all those "young" people working in the US could balance all us "old" people collecting SS.


----------



## drifter (Jun 23, 2014)

We might get out of The middle east and Afghanistan and invade Mexico. What do you think? We could go off down there and find an air base for the kids to stay. We have not been stern enough with Mexico. Tell them what we expect and if they don't do it, tell them we'll do it for them.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm not that greedy.  If I have to support the trashing of America for my measly SS pension they can have it back.  The biggest crime I've witnessed in my 70 years has been the lack of impeachment for this lawless president (small "p" on purpose) and the lack of prison time for many in his administration, he is directly responsible for this crisis as well as several others plaguing us today.


----------



## drifter (Jun 23, 2014)

Not a matter of greed. Just one idea to solve a seemingly unsolvable problem. No big difference than helping any other country.

 We now have thousands of children over-running our southern border and more coming. We are twelve, thirteen, maybe fifteen million illegal Mexicans already in the country. We are losing control. Our Secretary of State is in the Middle East, pussy-footing around. Bring him home.


Bring home our Afghanistan troops, give them a short rest and prepare them to invade Mexico. We can give the Mexican government an ultimate to stop these kids and adults with-in thirty days and prepare a place to receive some of the undocumented Mexicans. The alternative is to take over the Mexican Government, their oil fields, and their industry.


We need to get tough in a hurry with Mexico. While we’re at it we can destroy the various drug cartels. Clear out an air base to be used for detention of the kids. Those close to military age can be given military training. Mexican military forces can do this under our supervision.


With some planning we can cure this child border crossing in short order. And we can exploit their gold and silver mining. Treat it as a new frontier. We will have plenty of cheap labor, a trained military, and a ready workforce, to be used in Mexico or transported to the states if we need them. Lets bring some organization to this border chaos we’ve had for years.


Mexico would then become an Occupied Terrirory of the United States.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 23, 2014)

oneworld2020 said:


> Don't forget, all those "young" people working in the US could balance all us "old" people collecting SS.



I don't understand this one, do you mean it's a good thing?  I really don't understand, not trying to start a forum-war here.  I'm getting close to drawing "basically my only hope of survival" in December and I don't like the idea of losing it. Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't understand all about this, but I don't believe (with what I do know) that we need more people in the US, what the hell?  There aren't jobs enough for those that are here.  The only reason I don't pick fruit is that I can't do that job, but if we bring people in, we have to allow them schooling, or fruit-picking, something.  Money is what we have to supply them with, something to live on, which doesn't that take away from citizens of the US?  Yeah, things are getting way screwed up, to the point I want to go to another country.  How to get there would be the trick though.  

Well, I don't see how anyone can make a "right" decision on who to elect anymore, they all lie, or, they get picked by those that don't have any money concerns, at least that's what it seems like, now I'm depressed lol!!


----------



## oneworld2020 (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/04/05/business/05immigration.html?_r=0
[h=2]Illegal Immigrants Are Bolstering Social Security With Billions[/h]Some things are more complicated than they seem.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 23, 2014)

So if I understand, forgive me if I don't, your solution is to roll over and cede the country to whatever horde feels like overrunning the border? If I can't steal part of the thread title - What The Hell!  The best way to "cure" this problem is to pack all these invaders up and ship them to the Mexican government seat, if they are so organized as to have a government seat.


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

Oneworld2020,:wave: I read the whole artical, and yes they do pay SS and Medicare taxes. But have you looked at how much these immigrants are costing us in Wellfare and Medicaid costs?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2014)

I think the facts were always known that we took some of the land in the US away from the Mexicans to begin with, so their coming here is not that much of a surprise now, tables are turning, but many don't want to look at the realities of what happened long ago...http://www.cbsnews.com/news/americas...-the-border/3/



> Greenberg says the conflict matters today because "A lot of people live in land that was taken from Mexico in this war, taken from Mexico, and they're not aware of that. I believe a lot of the immigration debate that's going on now operates in a vacuum, where people are not realizing that in fact Mexicans are here in lands that once belonged to Mexico."


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

Sea, We've done this since we first set foot on this continent. The Native Americans were pushed into little boxed reservations. We are not thinking of giving any of it back either. The Native Americans know that just because it was their lands for longer ago than when Mexico even became a country.  Where would we go if we gave the USA's back to the original owners? :dunno:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2014)

At least the US should give back Santa Anna's wooden leg.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 23, 2014)

How about, first set foot on the Earth.  What's changed?  Now everybody that has a tv, radio or internet knows what's going on, that's the only diff. I see.  All I see is the same ole thing, hold on to your ass because as usual, you're in for a hell of a ride.  Survive, that's the ticket.  Funny thing is, what do we survive for? To croak sooner or later, I guess, unless you think you are going to some paradise "afterlife".  Maybe you will and maybe you won't.


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

My thoughts to Dame Warrigal, but I didn't know how unhumorous that might sound. But if they want it so badly, that would be most we would consider.  But then there is Illinois to consider as well. :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 23, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> At least the US should give back Santa Anna's wooden leg.



I don't mind giving it back as long as he doesn't mind where I give it to him.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2014)

What have you got against Santa Anna? 
He was only defending his country against a foreign invasion. 
Surely that is not a crime? :why:



> In 1846, the United States declared war on Mexico. Santa Anna wrote to Mexico City saying he had no aspirations to the presidency, but would eagerly use his military experience to fight off the foreign invasion of Mexico as he had in the past.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 23, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> What have you got against Santa Anna?
> He was only defending his country against a foreign invasion.
> Surely that is not a crime? :why:



OMG, LOL!  Now there's something to go to war on.  I mean really, you couldn't see that was a joke, like I even know the guy, other than he was some famous dude that was the leader of something or other, geesh, I'm turning off notifications if their going to be this exciting, goo,nite folks!


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

Well Dame Warri, It might have something to do with the rumors about him dressing up as a woman to skip out, and he probably took his leg off when he did that. But we caught him anyway. :dunno:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2014)

Rumours? Isn't truth the first casualty of war?

Tell me more about his capture.
Was he executed?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ina said:


> Well Dame Warri, It might have something to do with the rumors about him dressing up as a woman to skip out, and he probably took his leg off when he did that. But we caught him anyway. :dunno:




LOLLLLLLLLLL!!  Ina, you win the cake on this one Excellent, worth taking a look at a reply, LOL!!:lofl:Who knows, maybe he used his wooden leg for the first pair of spike heels!!layful:  I mean just the name Santa Anna is both male and female so yeah, this really makes sense


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 23, 2014)

*save yourself then someone else*



nwlady said:


> I don't understand all about this, but I don't believe (with what I do know) that we need more people in the US, what the hell?  There aren't jobs enough for those that are here.  The only reason I don't pick fruit is that I can't do that job, but if we bring people in, we have to allow them schooling, or fruit-picking, something.  Money is what we have to supply them with, something to live on, which doesn't that take away from citizens of the US?  Yeah, things are getting way screwed up, to the point I want to go to another country.  How to get there would be the trick though.
> 
> Well, I don't see how anyone can make a "right" decision on who to elect anymore, they all lie, or, they get picked by those that don't have any money concerns, at least that's what it seems like, now I'm depressed lol!!



In many areas of the country the legal and illegal immigrants take up a lot of entry level jobs in the retail and restaurant industry especially. Others take up general labor jobs. This has already happened many times with false documentation. I've met first generation immigrants who admitted being here illegally for years and others who probably are here illegally. Look at places like  south Florida, New York, California, Texas etc. 

I think there are political factions that don't care if these immigrants take legitimate jobs or not. They want them to continue to work under the table and off book. They also want a saturated job pool which will lower wages and make applicants and hirees very aggressive when it comes to getting and keeping their job.  That's why there is a cry for amnesty from both sides of the aisle. Instead of hiring illegals many business will simply pay cash under the table. They only thing different is the employees residency status.

One of the first rule they teach rescuers like  life guards is don't become a victim yourself. The US by letting an out of control number of immigrants in the country will not be able to save themselves. Things are so bad in Detroit which was/is a company/auto industry town they are asking the UN to pay it's citizens water bills. I don't know where to start with that one other than the citizens of Detroit deserve a job before an illegal immigrant does.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2014)

But Santa Anna was not his name. It is where he came from. His real name was Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna.

As to cross dressing, I can't verify this item but it does make sense to me.



> Santa Anna was not a crossdresser, at least that anybody knows of.  He was wearing silk underwear when he was captured, but they were a men's cut, so he was not crossdressing.  What gave him away is that he was trying to disguise himself as a "commoner" and silk underwear at the time was only an item that very wealthy men wore.  He was searched and his underwear is what gave him away.



And another version of the same thing



> Here are the facts. After the Battle of San Jacinto the Texans captured many Mexicans, and among them was Santa Anna.
> 
> Not wishing to be discovered, Santa Anna took off his ornate uniform. Nobody knew who Santa Anna was, but the Texans knew that Santa Anna like to wear silken underwear (men's, not women's).  There was one prisoner wearing silken underwear whom one of the Mexicans saluted and called El Presidente.  The Texans put two and two together, and they knew they had their man. He wasn't wearing women's clothing, just fancy (men's) silk drawers. Okay?



The details are a bit different but neither suggests that he was dressed as a woman.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2014)

View attachment 7987


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 24, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> In many areas of the country the legal and illegal immigrants take up a lot of entry level jobs in the retail and restaurant industry especially. Others take up general labor jobs. This has already happened many times with false documentation. I've met first generation immigrants who admitted being here illegally for years and others who probably are here illegally. Look at places like  south Florida, New York, California, Texas etc.
> 
> I think there are political factions that don't care if these immigrants take legitimate jobs or not. They want them to continue to work under the table and off book. They also want a saturated job pool which will lower wages and make applicants and hirees very aggressive when it comes to getting and keeping their job.  That's why there is a cry for amnesty from both sides of the aisle. Instead of hiring illegals many business will simply pay cash under the table. They only thing different is the employees residency status.
> 
> One of the first rule they teach rescuers like  life guards is don't become a victim yourself. The US by letting an out of control number of immigrants in the country will not be able to save themselves. Things are so bad in Detroit which was/is a company/auto industry town they are asking the UN to pay it's citizens water bills. I don't know where to start with that one other than the citizens of Detroit deserve a job before an illegal immigrant does.




One thing that would help this problem would be to crack down on the employers that hire illegals.  Oh, BTW, illegals can not get welfare or medicaid, only those that are born on US soil, they are US citizens, like it or not.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> But Santa Anna was not his name. It is where he came from. His real name was Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna.
> 
> As to cross dressing, I can't verify this item but it does make sense to me.
> 
> ...



I don't know where the "quotes" came from but thanks for sharing.  The other thing that might have given it away was the fact he had the undies on his head, but they only discovered that after his paper-bag fell off.  Good information though!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 7987



LOL, I almost swashed my buckle laughing


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2014)

> The other thing that might have given it away was the fact he had the undies on his head, but they only discovered that after his paper-bag fell off.


:loflamn. Now I've got more homework to do.
Unless you have a reference that is more than a rumour ?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> :loflamn. Now I've got more homework to do.
> Unless you have a reference that is more than a rumour ?



LOL, well, this is all part of "continuing education" at seniorforums.  Also promoting brain-exercise, or altogether it equals the CBS program (continuing bs):coffeelaugh:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2014)

I am intrigued for two reasons. One, I know nothing about the battles and revolutions that took place in Texas and California, other than they resulted in territorial gains by the Americans, and two, because in Australia we have never had a revolution. A few minor revolts in the early days and a  couple of rebellions, none of which were successful. I've heard of the Alamo but have had to look it up to learn what it was all about.

On this one I've even resorted to my ancient set of Encyclopaedia Britannica which is not too bad on historical topics.

I got this from a teaching resource ( http://teachinghistory.org/history-content/ask-a-historian/23741 ) under the heading "Remember the Alamo".




> *After the Alamo*
> 
> On March 19, 1836, 90 miles to the southeast, at the Battle of Coleto, forces under General José de Urrea defeated the Texian garrison stationed nearby at the Presidio La Bahia at Goliad. Eight days later, the Mexicans massacred the Texan garrison of more than 350 they had taken as prisoner, including its commander, James Fannin.
> Santa Anna was branded throughout Texas as bloodthirsty, and as a result, Houston's forces grew with outraged volunteers. Sam Houston and his newly formed army proceeded into east Texas, closely pursued by Santa Anna, whose divided forces clashed several times with Texans.
> ...



Now you must explain the reference to underwear on his head under a paper bag. 
I shan't sleep tonight unless you do. It's ten past midnight so I shall have to try.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I am intrigued for two reasons. One, I know nothing about the battles and revolutions that took place in Texas and California, other than they resulted in territorial gains by the Americans, and two, because in Australia we have never had a revolution. A few minor revolts in the early days and a  couple of rebellions, none of which were successful. I've heard of the Alamo but have had to look it up to learn what it was all about.
> 
> On this one I've even resorted to my ancient set of Encyclopaedia Britannica which is not too bad on historical topics.
> 
> ...



Ok, I don't want to be the cause of a sleepless night.  

Maybe it's just an "American thing" but I'm sure the rest of the world wouldn't mind adopting the practice.  We have what is called a 2-bagger, which I know more about than a 1-bagger (personal experience if you must know, not from Britannica).  Now you folks that know more about this, chime in, I'll do my best here.  But a 1-bagger is evidently when someone "likes" someone else, but that someone else, to them, isn't that easy on the eyes, so both parties agree to a bag over the unappealing head.  Now the 2-bagger was created because the other person wasn't so great on the eyes either.   There was a chance that the 1 bag may fall off during a roll-in-the-hay.

Hope this helps.  Also, at our grocer, you still have the option for paper or plastic, so I always grab a couple paper to have on hand.  Plastic was tried, but it was overloading our disposal sites, plus, people were suffocating, which kind of defeated the whole purpose.  Besides, some plastic bags were found to be "see through"


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

I think most people know that I really do like people.  I hate the poverty in this world, I don't like how people can come into the country, work their butts off, but not be allowed to profit the same as citizens.  If the US is going to allow the immigrants in, they need to allow them the whole deal.  But where on Earth is common sense?  I am NUTS about animals, for example, but for me to take in 10 animals to feed, provide medical attention etc., is ludicrous, as I can hardly keep a roof over my own head.  How can I possibly help someone else, if I don't first provide something for myself that I CAN share with others?

I know there are a lot of things involved, things I don't understand, but where is the simple, common sense approach?  I know a guy that lives in this house, is getting such good grades, they passed him on without even making him participate in finals, he couldn't achieve any more, at least that's what "he" said.  But I am telling you, this guy hasn't a lick of common sense.  What good is a degree hanging on the wall if you have no, common sense?  Is that something that's taught?  Born with it, or not?  I would like to give a roof over some homeless person's head, I'd like to feed them a meal, or drop a 20 in their pocket, but I don't have it to give?  Is this a picture of the US?  I am not bad-mouthing my country, just those that we've allowed to "slither" into power?  Now what do we do?


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Jackie22, I live just up the road from a family of six that aren't shy of telling anyone that they not here legally. They get food stamps, medicaid, and wellfair of over a $1500. a month. None were born here, and the parents don't speak english, the children do most of their communications. I know of several families in our area alone that have been here for 15 or 20 years. :tapfoot:


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

1 Bagger,  2 bagger,  my step father used to say that when he saw an ugly person. Funny Denise. :wave:


----------



## kcvet (Jun 24, 2014)

Legal immigrants are required to have medical screening to ensure that they do not bring any contagious diseases into the United States. Illegal aliens are not screened and many are carrying horrific third world diseases that do not belong in the USA. Many of these diseases are highly contagious and will infect citizens that come in contact with an infected illegal alien. This has already happened in restaurants, schools, and police forces.

*Malaria 

**Dengue 

**Leprosy -*a scourge of Biblical days, is caused by a bacillus agent and is now know as Hansen's Disease. In the 40 years prior to 2002, there were only 900 total cases of leprosy in the US. In the following three years there have been 9,000 cases and most were illegal aliens.
*Hepatitis A-E

**Tuberculosis

**Chagas Disease -*(American Trypanosomiasis), endemic to South and Central America, is spread by infected _triatomine bugs, known as the "kissing bugs," _that bite people. It was unknown in the United States until fairly recently. It is now estimated that between 100,000 and 500,000 people in the US have Chagas Disease. Who is infected? Mostly illegal aliens.
Since Chagas Disease is basically unknown outside of the illegal alien community most doctors won't recognize it and the blood supply just started being screened for it. Most cases of Chagas Disease that occur in patients other than illegal aliens are thought to be contracted from tainted blood – blood sold by illegal aliens with Chagas Disease before the blood supply started being tested for it as of August of 2006.

*HIV*


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been on the phone for about 1/2 an hour, and every, single agency I contacted answers not just in English, but in Spanish.  I already knew this to be true in almost every type of service, or need I call about.  This tells me "welcome" if I am Spanish, and I can find help here.  I am still trying to get some assistance in both job-seeking, and rental assistance/transitional housing.  Now, it would be interesting to know where I stand (in that line) compared to illegal, or legal immigrants.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I've been on the phone for about 1/2 an hour, and every, single agency I contacted answers not just in English, but in Spanish.  I already knew this to be true in almost every type of service, or need I call about.  This tells me "welcome" if I am Spanish, and I can find help here.  I am still trying to get some assistance in both job-seeking, and rental assistance/transitional housing.  Now, it would be interesting to know where I stand (in that line) compared to illegal, or legal immigrants.









try to look like him. you'll go right to the head of the line :sentimental:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

kcvet said:


> try to look like him. you'll go right to the head of the line :sentimental:



Badges?? We don' need no stinking badges??  No citizenship either I guess, but whose fault is that, I mean it's really not theirs is it, so I don't blame them, our system has indigestion, or dry-heaves, that's when you don't have anything else to give out but you're still barfing air


----------



## kcvet (Jun 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Badges?? We don' need no stinking badges??  No citizenship either I guess, but whose fault is that, I mean it's really not theirs is it, so I don't blame them, our system has indigestion, or dry-heaves, that's when you don't have anything else to give out but you're still barfing air



your right. and our system got him into Mexifornia


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

It's ok for others, they are welcome, but not when we as citizens aren't getting jobs when we ARE qualified, AND willing to work.  Just because I can't pick fruit, or carry 50 lbs, which is, by the way, on every application I've filled out for minimum wage jobs.  I'm starting to think that I shouldn't even try to work, those not working seem to be doing better.  I came across an article on how to get by without ever having to work, LOL, that's the internet for you!!  Sorry but I ashamed of the Americans that are able to work but choose to draw money from the government instead.  I have a good friend, that is over 70 and working her butt off 

I just looked up a Summer job that was listed on Coolworks.  It was for "Older and Bolder" seniors in other words, but you had to be able to get on your hands and knees and scrub floors.  If you don't believe that, just look here:  http://www.josmotel.com/jobs/

So because I can't do that job, someone else will get it.  I'm just a bundle of joy today aren't I


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> Jackie22, I live just up the road from a family of six that aren't shy of telling anyone that they not here legally. They get food stamps, medicaid, and wellfair of over a $1500. a month. None were born here, and the parents don't speak english, the children do most of their communications. I know of several families in our area alone that have been here for 15 or 20 years. :tapfoot:



Ina, you can not draw welfare, get food stamps or be on medicaid without being a US citizen and having a SS card....now if they lied or have a fake SS card they are scamming the system just like many others....ANYONE that does this is breaking the law.  I have a neighbor that draws disability with the help of an expensive lawyer, lives in a $500,000 house and drives 2 brand new autos, wears $1000 boots and goes to Vegas 3 times a year, gets out and does all kinds of work......he is an old white dude that votes Republican and cusses the government.....look around they are everywhere and every color.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

this is an interesting site, especially if it's actually the facts:

http://www.neighborhood-centers.org/en-us/content/Myths+versus+Facts.aspx#jobs

Anyone knowing whether or not any of the "myths" are actually NOT myths, I'd like that info too Denise


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

True Jackie, I guess they must have bogus ID's. Since my son died, we are looking to sell the second house on our property, and several Mexican families have approached me to sell dirrectly to them. At our age, I'm not willing to work a mortgage directly to anyone. Their kids alway tell me they can't apply for a mortgage, because they aren't citizens.


----------



## drifter (Jun 24, 2014)

War, you got the correct skinny from your teacher's reference. All the other is made up to bolster uneducated egos. 

By the way, there's nothing wrong with President Obama (the captal P on purpose). We always had conservatives and liberals, from the begining of time. Sometime one or the other party carried the name of wag or wig or something else, trying to make a comeback or deceive the people. It's not that liberals are different now, it's that conservatives are more easdily frightened. (he might come after your guns or something or your freedoms. Conservatives of old would have said hogwash and come back with a pretty good arguement. It's not the president one ought to fear but the congress. They have all the power and what they do can be overturned by the next or some other congress. Relax, smile, bury your guns. You'll be free of him in three years or so and you can elect your own wag.


----------



## Misty (Jun 24, 2014)

drifter said:


> War, you got the correct skinny from your teacher's reference. All the other is made up to bolster uneducated egos.
> 
> By the way, there's nothing wrong with President Obama (the captal P on purpose). We always had conservatives and liberals, from the begining of time. Sometime one or the other party carried the name of wag or wig or something else, trying to make a comeback or deceive the people. It's not that liberals are different now, it's that conservatives are more easdily frightened. (he might come after your guns or something or your freedoms. Conservatives of old would have said hogwash and come back with a pretty good arguement. It's not the president one ought to fear but the congress. They have all the power and what they do can be overturned by the next or some other congress. Relax, smile, bury your guns. You'll be free of him in three years or so and you can elect your own wag.



Congress is angry with the President right now, for bypassing them. One instance is for trading 5 terrorists, for Bergdahl.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

Misty said:


> Congress is angry with the President right now, for bypassing them. One instance is for trading 5 terrorists, for Bergdahl.



Thanks for this Misty, I would have believed "for a second or so" that congress had all the power, this proves it doesn't.  Yeah, he has some power, fortunately the people still have it, if they all would stand up and claim it, just my thoughts.  Even I throw up my arms in despair at times, but I hope I never give up trying


----------



## Misty (Jun 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Thanks for this Misty, I would have believed "for a second or so" that congress had all the power, this proves it doesn't.  Yeah, he has some power, fortunately the people still have it, if they all would stand up and claim it, just my thoughts.  Even I throw up my arms in despair at times, but I hope I never give up trying



I agree, Denise...we can't give up...we are the employers, tho it can be hard to believe at times.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

You are so right, we are supposed to be the employers, government "for" the people, by the people, something like that, or so I thought.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2014)

> 1 Bagger,  2 bagger,  my step father used to say that when he saw an ugly person. Funny Denise. :wave:


The fog lifts. Thank you Denise and Ina.
:lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I would have believed "for a second or so" that congress had all the power, this proves it doesn't.  Yeah, he has some power, fortunately the people still have it, if they all would stand up and claim it, just my thoughts.


Many years ago, (1962 to be exact) I took a course in government at my teachers' college. We spent 1/3 of the year on the American Revolution and the government system that resulted from it. One thing I remember very well was that the writers of the Constitution were very careful to give neither the President, nor the Congress, too much power. Each has well defined powers but neither has absolute power. Having rid themselves of a king they did not want to pave the way for a dictator nor a tyrannical government. The way it was described was "built in checks and balances". 

 So neither the Congress nor the President has "all the power". The other important check on presidential power is the 2 term limit and the fixed term of 4 years. This is when the people are able to exercise their power.


----------



## oneworld2020 (Jun 27, 2014)

Rand Corporation has done studies and shown that in the end, it all balances out.  We buy sell our produce at reduced prices because of the low wages.  I don't see a lot of Americans applying for jobs as farm workers.


----------

